# My wine room



## Daisy317 (Apr 15, 2010)

So this is my wine room which is still in progress...






The cat is my wine making mascot... lol






The Busch Light box is from a bar that I get free bottles from... 











I plan on putting in a double utility sink with a dedicated tap for a bottle rinser. The cupboards under the counter are in the process of being transformed into wine storage. 

I figure this isn't too bad for a wine room. For now anyhow...


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome, it looks like youll have plenty of room unless you get out of control like Tom!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 15, 2010)

Really....I saw the first photo and thought...."ehhh, not bad...a corner of the kitchen".

THen it all unfolded and I see that you have a whole kitchen like room that you're getting to play in.

Lucky girl.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 15, 2010)

WOW...I am totally jealous of your set up. That awesome. I keep hearing about a dedicated faucet for bottle rinsing but I really don't think its necessary myself. If you tried a double bottle rinser I don't think you would go back to a single one. They are cheap and don't put any pressure on your faucet. Just a thought!..But you have have an awesome set up. Can't wait to see what you're going to do with the finished product, besides drinking it. Keep us posted Daisy!


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2010)

Gee, 

My daughter moved into my wine room and she doesn't seem to be in any hurry to move out  so I am stuck with the laundry room, kitchen and spare bedroom. 

Nice area you have there, Daisy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 15, 2010)

Julie said:


> Gee,
> 
> My daughter moved into my wine room and she doesn't seem to be in any hurry to move out  so I am stuck with the laundry room, kitchen and spare bedroom.
> 
> Nice area you have there, Daisy.



Gosh I have a table set up in the basement and you're complaining about having a wine making area consisting of three rooms! A clean up room, a fermenting room, and an aging room. you lucky dog!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Gosh I have a table set up in the basement and you're complaining about having a wine making area consisting of three rooms! A clean up room, a fermenting room, and an aging room. you lucky dog!!



Gee, maybe you are right since I am not the one who has to move this stuff from room to room, Mike does


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 15, 2010)

Julie said:


> Gee,
> 
> My daughter moved into my wine room and she doesn't seem to be in any hurry to move out  so I am stuck with the laundry room, kitchen and spare bedroom.
> 
> Nice area you have there, Daisy.



My step daughter moved upstairs to another bedroom and I grabbed her old room and made it a nice size wine cellar. She was thinking she would have 2 rooms.  NOT!

We keep hinting for her to get her own place. She's not taking the hints though.

Daisy, that's a great set up. Lots of room and plenty of light. Does your cat help you with the directions?


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 15, 2010)

My wine room definitely needs some "decor help" lol

The wallpaper on the top of the room needs to go and I would like to paint the room a different color... It's just not really a priority to me...

Not too bad for a 2nd kitchen IMHO.



djrockinsteve said:


> Daisy, that's a great set up. Lots of room and plenty of light. Does your cat help you with the directions?



The cat can't read yet... She's only 7 months old... 

She does, however, like to follow me EVERYWHERE I go and watch EVERYTHING I do. She makes good company.


----------

